# Atenolol vs Propranolol



## Oli (Sep 28, 2005)

Has anyone tried both of these beta blockers? Im considering going back to my doctor to get prescribed the Atenolol beta blockers since Propranolol made it an effort to breath. But im wondering is there any real difference in the Atenolol in breathing compared to propranolol.


----------



## longway (Mar 3, 2007)

I have tried only Atenolol and I know you need to take it just 1 time a day in comparison to Propranolol you need to take it 3 times a day(maybe I'm wrong) ?.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

I liked propranolol better but that had nothing to do with breathing.


----------



## Oli (Sep 28, 2005)

longway said:


> I have tried only Atenolol and I know you need to take it just 1 time a day in comparison to Propranolol you need to take it 3 times a day(maybe I'm wrong) ?.


I was given long lasting propranolol which lasted about 2-3 days before the effects wore off. However Im still having chest pains, i heard Atenolol is given to patients with asthma because it doesnt effect the beta 2 receptors (which are to do with breathing) as much propranolol but im wondering if anyone has tried both and noticed any difference between the 2?

The other side effects i could deal with easy but the difficult breathing really was annoying.

And thunder can I ask why you prefered propranolol to atenolol?


----------



## deadphish (Feb 24, 2005)

I have Propranolollololol...heh. I can't say it does much for me. It's supposed to stop my hands from shaking, but usually Xanax does that anyway. It's just kind of an extra measure for me in social situations. I am always really stuffy and have difficulty breathing well so I'd be interested in people's experiences with Atenolololololol...heh.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

> And thunder can I ask why you prefered propranolol to atenolol?


Inderal stopped the shaking, atenolol didn't. :stu


----------



## Oli (Sep 28, 2005)

well im glad I wasnt the only one who had the breathing trouble, the other side effects I could tolerate. Im still deciding whether to make another appointment and ask for atenolol instead.


----------

